# Myotonic question



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How old are babies when you can do an accurate assessment of their mytonisism?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

It depends on the individual goat. I have some kids that are 5's by 2-3 days of age. I've also had kids that I rated as 1 or 2 at 10 weeks old that suddenly started showing their myotonia and would have been rated 4 or 5 at 6 months of age. 

I register all of my kids between 8-12 weeks of age..... but the score is probably not always accurate. I always rate under.... RARELY do I rate a kid as a 6.... in 6 years of breeding I've only had 4 goats that were true 6's I personally think it is too extreme.... they have a hard time functioning. You always see 6 ratings on paper.... but the goats are rarely a true 6. So just try to be realistic. If your kids fall over on a regular basis.... they are a 4 or a 5 depending on how often and for how long. If they walk stiffened 24/7 they are a 6. If they fall occassionaly a 3. If you only see them stiffen not falling over a 2... 1 is they don't faint. 

Hope that helps,  

Did you see my new buckling? He is going to be gorgeous. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you are killing me with the myo kids that you are producing!!!! I just named the kids like an hour ago. They have not shown any signs of stiffening or fainting yet. There dam has only fainted once that i have seen since December - but she locks up constantly and goes down on her front legs and walks with a swivel. Not sure on the sire.

Pending registration ---

SLR Show-N-Tell (sold)









SLR Little ShowOff (available)


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are very cute.  Still too young to worry about rating them yet though. You should start to see stiffening around 2-3 weeks old. That 2nd one looks just like my doeling dazzle from last season.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is amazing the difference between the two... the top one is "thick" and stalky - the second one is a little thinner... but then again there was a 1/2 pound difference at birth


----------

